# Best mouse pad for me



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

Hello

I just bought razer deathadder so im looking forward to the best mouse pad that suits perfectly with the mouse.. I prefer from steeleseries and razer brands tho..at the moment im using the func pad..its been 4 years..

Please recommend me the best one


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

Bump!! I need an advice here before i end up buying the wrong mat.. I Have heard about qck heavy, goliathus, destructo etc

Which is better for optical mouse? Cloth or hard mat? Should i go for the qck heavy, please advice me thanks


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

some of my choices so far:

QCK heavy
Razer Vespula
Razer Sphex
Razer Destructor
Steelseries HD

please reply me


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

They're all good, so it's down to personal preference and budget.

I've been using the dual-sided Razer Pro Solutions for a few years and it's still going strong - no scratches or other signs of wear and tear after heavy use.


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

well.. budget is not a problem for these pads.. well actually i prefer the hard ones just like your razer pro solution instead of cloths.. bcoz at the moment im using func pad..its good but i think the pad loses its feel now...

so we have here destructor and vespula, which of these are good? i prefer big and comfortable and not forgetting the quality of its material and efficiency when using it for my mouse.. Thanks for ur reply


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Of those 2, I would go for the larger Razer Destructor.


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

Great thanks!!


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

hello again .. i have heard that hard mouse pads can easily worn out the mouse feet... and the cloths one are best to handle this... :S now that makes me think twice.. but i really like the hard pad... its more efficient i must say..

just incase is the mouse feet really important that i should be too much concern of? what mouse feet are best out there? ive found these tho:

--> Buy Razer Gaming Ultraslick Mouse Feet | Official Razer

--> Hyperglide Gaming Gear: Best replacement mouse feet / mouse skates / padsurfers in the world

so what do u say? hoping to get replies soon XD


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I prefer the hard metal pad. It lasts much longer than the cloth type and just needs to be wiped cleaned occasionally to keep it in good condition.

If you've just bought a new mouse, you won't need to worry about the feet for a while, whichever mat you decide to go for. I replace the feet every few months using a strip of teflon-coated tape cut into small pieces. It keeps the mouse gliding smoothly on the mat, and is like having a new mouse each time.

Newegg.com - XTRAC PADS Eels Mouse feet adhesive - This kind of tape is enough to replace the feet probably 3-5 times, and at $4 is cheaper than the $10 Razer/Hyperglide feet which only allow you to replace them twice.


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

great thank you so much for ur advice!! i really thought that i had to buy the feet everytime when we can create it our own 

well for the mouse pad... i already bought the vespula because this one shop sell it very cheap arnd $30 while theres this shop very expensive selling the vespula for $45 while the destructor $60 ... we got very few shops selling razer and steelseries brands here.. So the price differences can be seen easily.. LoL!! next im going to look for that teflon thing... i cant find it on eBay.. :S maybe it can easily be found at stationery shops?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I found this on ebay UK - 8.5" Teflon mouse tape (US $1.99, UK £1.21 plus $1 international postage)

Or order from the official site - MouseTape - One 8.5"x0.5" strip for $1.99 plus $1.05 worldwide shipping.


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh nice thank u so much for the link!!


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

so how do u use this thing? cut it into the original shape or what? and what thickness should be chosen? is it more thick the better?im really new to this mouse feet and realise my old mouse feet worn out already..lol.. didnt know about mouse feet before


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Measure the size of the feet on your mouse, then use a sharp blade to cut out the tape. Remove the backing, then stick the tape over the feet.

I've got a Logitech G9, so I use two 15x8mm strips at the front and one 20x12mm strip at the back. The thickness is not optional, it's determined by the thickness of the tape.


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

do u have any links showing guide on doing this... preferably with pictures etc..

btw really love your mouse!!!so cool!!!

and thank u for helping me this far


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I don't know of any guides, but it's really easy to do. Just cut the strips of tape to the right size and stick them on top of the feet. See photo of my mouse below:











EDIT: Scroll down to the bottom of this page - Razer DeathAdder Gaming Mouse: Introduction - Techgage - It says your DeathAdder mouse already uses Teflon feet, so you won't need to use any tape for a long time, maybe a few months or a year before they start to show signs of wear and tear.


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

Great thanks for the info Koala that really helped.. I always thought that u cut the tape exactly the shape of the feet but urs is doin fibe with just that right? And they said that the teflon can easily be found at hardware shops, is that right?i might just have a look how much they sell it here..


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I think the teflon strips or tape you get from hardware stores is a lower quality, not as hard-wearing. I've only ever used the tape that is specifically for mice from online stores. $2 plus $1 shipping is a very good price, and gives you enough tape to keep your mouse gliding smoothly for the next few years.


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh okay.. Didnt know about that..gonna buy what ur suggesting above..


----------

